# Going price for R-8's



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

Alrighty, I have a set of the Ronal R-8's on my 85 Ur-Q that someone had made white at some point in time. On a red car, it looks amazing, like a freaking candy cane







Someone locally has a rally prepped 90 Coupe Quattro in white and he offered to buy my wheels if i wanted to get rid of them for something else. What is the asking price for a set of these wheels? They are in really really good shape, no curbage, bends, or any other blemishes that would make them less valuable. I really want to replace them with a set of R-8's I found that basically are brand new 20 year old rims. Any info would be appreciated


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Going price for R-8's (Quattro Krant)*

I cant remember where, but I heard for a good set theyre worth quite a bit (roughly the same price as a set of brand new audi originals ie.RS6 rims) 
If your only going to replace them with the same type of wheels, Id keep them, and make him look for another set, saves you having to do it.
Getting them repainted/powder coated would be an idea if you dont like the white, but if you have treated your wheels as best you could without any scratches, then I wouldnt sell them, because you might not find another set thats been looked after as well as yours have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UR-Q (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Going price for R-8's (Quattro Krant)*

i just bought a set for $800 included tires 80% and they are in great shape! I think if you want more, you have to hold on to them, maybe the right buyer will pay more! If you want to sell them i would buy another set










_Modified by UR-Q at 3:09 PM 2-15-2006_


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Going price for R-8's (Quattro Krant)*

I paid about 1200 dollars for a set of 4 in silver. Mint condition.
These are the 8" wide wheels. I think the R8 is a style of wheel made by Ronals and they come in various widths. The 9" wide are the most expensive


_Modified by Fusilier at 3:40 PM 2-15-2006_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Going price for R-8's (Mr.RS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.RS4* »_I cant remember where, but I heard for a good set theyre worth quite a bit (roughly the same price as a set of brand new audi originals ie.RS6 rims) 
If your only going to replace them with the same type of wheels, Id keep them, and make him look for another set, saves you having to do it.
Getting them repainted/powder coated would be an idea if you dont like the white, but if you have treated your wheels as best you could without any scratches, then I wouldnt sell them, because you might not find another set thats been looked after as well as yours have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was also thinking of just getting them media blasted, just wondering if only the white will come off? I would have them re-done, and roll them that way until I get the car re-painted, then mount the brand new rims and really have a good looking Ur-Q.


----------



## UR-Q (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Going price for R-8's (Fusilier)*

James whats your new project?! I hope i will see you guys at Carlisle!


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Going price for R-8's (UR-Q)*

Ken and I have been working on my white street quattro.
It'll be a 10V WX motor with solid lifter head. Magnesium Rally Intake,
Mocha Brown Interior. Redone wiring. Magnesium rally Cam Cover. Tube 10V exhaust manifold. 034EFI stage I (fuel only) ECU. Vacuum brake conversion, 4000Q brake line conversion. Its an 83.5 so it has the bonnet fuse box and 4000 suspension. 
Not as hopped up as my rally car, but a nice street quattro. 
All projects are currenly on hold til End of this as I'm redoing my house. Both cars are in storage.
Carlisle is going to be tough for me unless I show up with a rental car. Can't drive up this year, but I can fly in to see the cars. Ken might drive up, in which case I can hop along for the trip. Don't know if my wife will come this year or not unless we fly.



_Modified by Fusilier at 11:25 PM 2-15-2006_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Going price for R-8's (UR-Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UR-Q* »_I hope i will see you guys at Carlisle!








 I CAN NOT wait to meet some people this year at Carlisle, it's going to be so cool to finally be able to but a face to a screen name


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Going price for R-8's (Quattro Krant)*

I can tell you that brand new R8s in white (optional) are in the $800-1000 range, each, here in Europe. Silver may be a tad lower priced.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Going price for R-8's (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I can tell you that brand new R8s in white (optional) are in the $800-1000 range, each, here in Europe. Silver may be a tad lower priced.
WOW


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

If he wants them for his 90 Coupe - does he realize they wont bolt up unless he has upgraded to 5 bolt hubs?


----------



## UR-Q (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Going price for R-8's (Quattro Krant)*

i made a quick sale on my Ronals














found TT seats so i was in the need of cash. Maybe later if you want to sell yours il be interested


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (quattro v1.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattro v1.0* »_If he wants them for his 90 Coupe - does he realize they wont bolt up unless he has upgraded to 5 bolt hubs?

Yeah, it has the 5 bolt hubs already installed on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BOMBsd (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Going price for R-8's (UR-Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UR-Q* »_James whats your new project?! I hope i will see you guys at Carlisle!









is this carlisle , pennsylvania?? if so what event?


----------



## UR-Q (Jan 31, 2004)

International Car show/ Replica Carlisle, PA


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (UR-Q)*

May 19-May 21 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BOMBsd (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

is there usually a large turnout of ur's there?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BOMBsd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOMBsd* »_is there usually a large turnout of ur's there?
 I don't know, this is going to be my first year attending in some time, also, 1st time with the Ur-Q


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (BOMBsd)*

9 or 10 last year. I towed my rally car up from Texas for the show


----------



## BOMBsd (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (Fusilier)*

oh, this is the import show, maybe i'll bring the corrado up. anyway ive been looking for a nice urq, i've been doing some research and it would be nice to talk to some owners in person.


_Modified by BOMBsd at 9:00 AM 3-2-2006_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BOMBsd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOMBsd* »_oh, this is the import show, maybe i'll bring the corrado up. anyway ive been looking for a nice urq, i've been doing some research and it would be nice to talk to some owners in person.

_Modified by BOMBsd at 9:00 AM 3-2-2006_
Good luck in your quest for a nice Ur-Q. They are out there, just look on as many websites, classifieds, and car clubs as you can. I remember when I was looking for one, I swear I knew of everyone for sale in the country.


----------

